# Lego-Projekt RCX: Kuckucksuhr in Java -HELP!-



## gussi (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
wir sollen im Informatikunterricht eine Kuckucksuhr als Lego-Mindsotrms-Projekt bauen und diese dann mit einem Java-Programm zum laufen bringen. Wir wollen die Uhrzeit auf dem RCX in Stunden und Minuten ausgeben und bei jeder minute soll der "Kuckuck" mal aus dem Häuschen schauen 
Wir haben zwar grundlegende Java Kenntnisse, kennen uns aber mit dem programmieren des Lego-Roboters und entsprechenden Befehlen (z.B. task?!) nicht so gut aus.
Wir würden uns freuen wenn vlt jemand hier das Projekt für uns übernehmen könnte bzw. gute Hinweise für Einsteiger geben könnte.
Vielen Dank schonmal,
gussi


----------



## foobar (24. Apr 2008)

Lern erstmal die Basics und stell dann eine konkrete Frage. Sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Apr 2008)

> Wir würden uns freuen wenn vlt jemand hier das Projekt für uns übernehmen könnte bzw. gute Hinweise für Einsteiger geben könnte.


wenn ihr mir das mindstorms zeugs schenkt, mach ich das für euch.... 
ansonsten muss ich foobar recht geben, konkrete fragen helfen sehr...

zu den allgemeinen hinweisen, es gibt massig einstiegs tutorials für mindstorms, bzw einfach mal in die api rein schmökern und probieren....

ich find das ist voll das coole projekte, fänd ich schade wenn ihr das abgeben wollt.....


----------

